# Whiskey Tango Foxtrot



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2015)

This looks interesting, love the trailer.  It's a comedy where "A journalist recounts her wartime coverage in Afghanistan and Pakistan".  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553442/?ref_=vi_tr_mp_t_4


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This looks interesting, love the trailer.  It's a comedy where "A journalist recounts her wartime coverage in Afghanistan and Pakistan".  (sorry for the lack of hyperlink, windows 10 won't let me..)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553442/?ref_=vi_tr_mp_t_4


Tina Fey?  I'm in!


----------

